# 04 Maxima - Trailer lighting issue



## skippymud (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello Nissan Folks,

*Trailer Lights Issue*

I have a standard 4-wire trailer configuration, which I wired to the tail light assembly. When I plug in, the directionals on the car and trailer cease to work. They blink once and stop, left and right. Also, the brake lights don't work.

As a test, I hooked up a ground and only the left directional - same issue. Must be something I am missing here. Anyone help?

skippymud


----------

